# Low value of Shares in AIB.



## Eistear (29 Oct 2010)

As i was om my way to lodge money in my bank account, I heard a news item about how AIB sharea have dropped drasticly. Every euro counts with me and I live very close to the edge. Does this drop in share value have implications for the regular small customer like me who uses the bank to pay bills and meet day to day expenses. Is banking a lazy way to manage my money and what are my alternative options.


----------



## Protocol (31 Oct 2010)

There isn't much direct effects on customers.

Current a/c, personal loans, etc. continue as normal.

It's the shareholders (like me) who have suffered large losses.


----------

